# Dog and Hat 'recipes'



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2020)

Good morning all,

Apologies if this topic already exists or is the wrong place. I am new. 😅
I recently took delivery of my first Dog and Hat subscription, and can't wait to explore this month's offerings.

I thought it might be a good idea as I've read a few people on here are members, to use this thread as a place to record what grind sizes and extractions times you are using on each months coffees, and with what equipment. For me, I would be interested to hear what settings others are using to give my inexperienced self some guidance.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Now do I open the friedhats or the Crankhouse first... 🤔


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice, I've been thinking of starting the same thread because I couldn't see an existing one either (fortunately the forum police will kindly let us know if we've let ourselves down on that front).


----------



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

I would probably open the Friedhats first because it was roasted a few days before the Crankhouse!


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Maybe Friedhats first cos it was roasted first.

Friedhats: 94degrees, 16g in 15g basket (might be a faux pas), coarse side of espresso on my Niche, long slow pe-infusion then up to 6bar, 32g out in 20 seconds (timer started after pre-insuion). Beautiful espresso, best Ethiopian I've had ever I think, but only been trying African coffees for a few months.

Columbian: 93degrees, middle of espresso range on niche, 15g, 7 second pre infusion then up to 6.5bar, 30g out in 16 seconds after pre-infusion. Delicious, no sour or bitter notes, lovely lingering aftertaste which I'm struggling to out my finger on. Maybe a little pleasant acidity which is the red plum described in the tasting notes?

I should also mention my water, which makes the whole recipe thing difficult to compare. My tap water has next to no calcium or magnesium so I top it up to somewhere around 50ppm KH and over 10ppm magnesium.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I've done the Friedhats first as first roasted. Two shots in so far

So far 15g in 30g out in about 35 seconds at 94degC. Very nice flavour in milk. I might try going a little finer and aiming for 25g out next step


----------



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2020)

Anyone brewing using the sage grinder? Interested to see what you might be grinding at.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Can we expand this to the filter subscription too?

I've been brewing both just as filter. Espresso machine is currently out of action, so it'll have to stay that way 😔 but I have the filter subscription anyway, so it was generally my intention!

The Friedhats is incredible. Agree it's pribably the best natural Ethiopian I've had. I'm brewing it in the December dripper, wide open on setting 3, coarse grind on the Niche at the left back hinge. 15g coffee to 250g water, 45g bloom for 45 seconds and 3 pours up to 250g. Final drawdown about 3:15.

It's not an overwhelming fruit bomb like some Ethiopian naturals, but the slightly wine like flavours are incredible.

Thd crankhouse is a lot more of a "standard" coffee for me, but still great. I prefer it as a long steep in the clever, but I'm sure it would work in Aeropress the same way. 18:240, 15+ minute steep. Really nails the subtle fruitiness.


----------



## tonnesofquestions (Feb 21, 2020)

looking forward to the next delivery!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

tonnesofquestions said:


> looking forward to the next delivery!


 Same. Loved the last one!

Didnt discuss it here, but I got the Peru from Fortitude and the natural Rwanda from Rounton.

Both were incredible as filter. Different but amazing.

Tried the Rwandan in a flat white or two as well and it was great, cut through the milk well for a cup of fruity creamy goodness.

Look forward to this month's. Although they might have to go in the freezer at this rate... Got a kg from Django that I haven't opened yet, a fair amount left of my 500g from LSOL, a couple of open bags from Crankhouse and I just got the Gardelli bag from dog and hat too. Swimming in coffee at the moment!


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

Damn, this thread has made me want to pick up the Friedhands Ethiopan but I can't find it from a UK distributor (shipping is €12 from Netherlands to UK). Anyone seen it anywhere?


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Xabi17 said:


> Damn, this thread has made me want to pick up the Friedhands Ethiopan but I can't find it from a UK distributor (shipping is €12 from Netherlands to UK). Anyone seen it anywhere?


Aorry u cant help but wow it was good!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Anyone tried anything from this months?

I have cracked the Gardelli Ethiopian..... very very very impressed

Brewing at 18.5g in approx 40g out first shot through at 26 / 27 seconds; nice found many typical ethiopian fruity flavours but thought I was getting some channelling. Taken a bit finer and brewed the same in about 32 -34 seconds and got a big hit of the black tea and subtle orange notes. Think I need to find the mid point between these 2 brews.

Really excited with this months delivery the roost looks right up my street and if the Rabbit Lafu is anything near the Quarter horse Lafu from earlier in the year it'll be pretty special

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Resurrecting this thread again... What's everyone received and how are you liking it?

I've been cracking though the vagabond Tanzania recently. Took it away for the weekend and smashed out a few long steeps with it, awesome brews.

Just brought it home and put it through the MaraX. 15:35 in 33 seconds has really hit the spot with this one. Really nicely balanced. I'll try it in a milk drink sometime but I'm running low now!

Also got the origin Nicaragua. Very standard coffee for me, but nice. My partners parents don't like anything whacky or out of the ordinary, so I'll probably keep it for when they're over here! That said, had it as an espresso for the first time yesterday and I really like it. Think I just generally like a bit more fruit in my drinks than its offering me...

Nice that both are omni roasts though. When I first got this sub I was on a gaggia classic and Niche combo, but my preference was more for filter, so I got the filter sub. Now the MaraX has really opened my eyes to the world of espresso and I'm really enjoying the chance to try all the beans through both methods 😊

Looking forward to next month's now! Sneakily ordered a bag of the Square Mile Costa Rica as well as the others I'll be getting (SM filter blend and Colonna East Timor). Partly because its a way better price than I've seen on SM beans in the past, but also because I have a soft spot for Costa Rican coffee...


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Has anyone got the Father's Ethiopia this month?

@DogandHat said it was getting rave reviews, but it genuinely blew my mind. Only made one so far, but the florals in there were incredible in filter.

Just checked and the shipping unfortunately makes it expensive to get more. A kilo comes in at about 60 euros including shipping, which is about £54 😔


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

jaffro said:


> Has anyone got the Father's Ethiopia this month?
> 
> @DogandHat said it was getting rave reviews, but it genuinely blew my mind. Only made one so far, but the florals in there were incredible in filter.
> 
> Just checked and the shipping unfortunately makes it expensive to get more. A kilo comes in at about 60 euros including shipping, which is about £54 😔


 Drop us a line... We do still have some spare bags and can hook you up with more 😉


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

DogandHat said:


> Drop us a line... We do still have some spare bags and can hook you up with more 😉


 Amazing, will do!


----------



## tonnesofquestions (Feb 21, 2020)

Great delivery from Dog & Hat this month, got the dialled in darker espressos

heres the thing, I'm not getting a good result with North Star's The Docks House Blend:

~18g in, ~2x out

Going finer on the Niche and pulling shots which have a little too much acidity, no milk chocolate but above all, even on my third extraction all of these are thin/watery

So anyone who's had this blend before, can give me a pointer in the right direction pls? Temperature wise I've also gone from 92 to 94c on the Bianca and that hasn't seemed to help much


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

tonnesofquestions said:


> Great delivery from Dog & Hat this month, got the dialled in darker espressos
> heres the thing, I'm not getting a good result with North Star's The Docks House Blend:
> ~18g in, ~2x out
> Going finer on the Niche and pulling shots which have a little too much acidity, no milk chocolate but above all, even on my third extraction all of these are thin/watery
> So anyone who's had this blend before, can give me a pointer in the right direction pls? Temperature wise I've also gone from 92 to 94c on the Bianca and that hasn't seemed to help much


Have you tried a bit coarser? I've not got mine open yet but is there a chance it's channelling and that's why it's watery?


----------



## tonnesofquestions (Feb 21, 2020)

Missy said:


> tonnesofquestions said:
> 
> 
> > Great delivery from Dog & Hat this month, got the dialled in darker espressos
> ...


 Will try going coarser thanks


----------

